# Lotion Bases



## edco76 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello all. I am thinking of ordering a lotion base. I would like to offer some matching lotions with my soaps but I have never done any before. I have been looking at this one because I love wholesale supplies and am really trying to buy everything I can from them:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... Toe+Lotion
Any one evr used it? Or can recomend another?
I would also appreciate any advise on the process. I am assuming you just mix in an FO and rebottle?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bret (Jan 9, 2008)

I use the Body Glaze and Soy Whip from KY.

But when Soaper's Workshop reopens, I'd love to try her Shea butter lotions.


----------



## EagleHeart (Feb 5, 2008)

edco,
I ordered a variety (maybe 8-9) of WSP's 2 oz samples to try. The ones I picked were based on the ingredients of the base. I checked for: smell of base, thickness, feeling when applying and feeling left on skin. This helped me narrow down to the base(s) I liked best so I was confident in ordering in bulk. Some of these base scents would be hard to cover up with lighter FO's, so maybe try the sample approach? Personally, Head-Toe was NOT one of my final choices. 
As far as process - depending on thickness of the base you decide on you may need to add distilled water to achieve desired consistency, then your FO/EO and bottle as you've said. I'm not sure if a preservative is needed to be added as it is already in most bases. 
I've stashed samples away to test later - but visually my oldest mix that I'm using myself, with distilled water, is 6 months old and shows no signs of mold.
EagleHeart


----------



## NeosoulSister (Feb 11, 2008)

Bret said:
			
		

> I use the Body Glaze and Soy Whip from KY.
> 
> But when Soaper's Workshop reopens, I'd love to try her Shea butter lotions.



I just found out that she is not reopening......   I loved her indulgence cream base.


----------



## Barb (Feb 11, 2008)

i prefer to make my own but when time is tight like at christmas we use the goats milk base from wsp. i go thru gallons at gallons of it. 

but like i said i prefer to make my own, simply because it is more cost effective and i can control what ingredients go it in. only pitfall is it takes me three times as long to sterilize equipment, work area and myself then it does to actually make the lotion.

barb


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the lotion bases from essentials. I just tried their bodywash and omg its amazing! I added some lavender eo and I love it! Their lotion bases are my best sellers!


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 27, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I love the lotion bases from essentials. I just tried their bodywash and omg its amazing! I added some lavender eo and I love it! Their lotion bases are my best sellers!



Hi pepperi, I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you still recommend that lotion base?  If so, what is the name of the company?  I'm not familiar with one called "Essentials".  Is that short for something else?

Thanks!
zeo


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I am interested in this question too. I am just starting to dabble in lotions and am not sure I will continue to make my own or buy the base.

TIA
KItn


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 28, 2009)

I've heard that lotion is one of the EASIEST to make but the part that inhibits me from wanting to make my own is I plan to sell eventually and in order to comply with the FDA's labeling guidelines, you've got to actually state on your label that it wasn't tested for safety if that batch was not sent off to a lab and tested.  Or at least this is what I learned at a soapmaking gathering earlier this month.  We were told that every batch must be tested to exempt you from that warning.  Maybe one day down the road, I might become big enough to be able to afford to do that, but in the meantime, I'm not.   If you find someone who makes a great lotion base, they've already had their product tested.   So, that's good enough for me.  

zeo


----------



## heartsong (Jun 28, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I am interested in this question too. I am just starting to dabble in lotions and am not sure I will continue to make my own or buy the base.
> 
> TIA
> KItn



i noticed that www.suppliesbystar.com is carrying "bio cream"  it has the em wax, steric acid, esters AND preservatives all in one to make everything from light lotions to heavy creams.  you just add whatever oils, butters and liquids to finish.  sounds easy to me.

has anyone tried this before?   i will probably buy some next time i order. it would seem like you would save a lot on shipping, since it is so concentrated.


----------



## carebear (Jun 28, 2009)

actually, if you modify a lotion in any way including adding a fragrance material or colorant the same statement should be on your label.  

it may also be needed for simply rebottling, but I'm not sure on that one.


----------



## Hippydippymom (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought the all in one base from suppliesbystar, and i made a juniper berry lotion that is light, and wonderful. I love it.


----------



## craftydad (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi....I think Pepperi27 means "http://www.EssentialsbyCatalina.com".  I just ordered some samples from them and I am very impressed.  

Check out their website and order a few samples -- they have bottles and caps for your lotions too.

Hope that helps!

--mike


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

I've avoided lotions thus far, but just ordered samples from aquatech.  Their prices look a little high, but they include shipping which is nice.


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 12, 2009)

I used to order this lotion base from Bittercreek:

http://secure.candlesupply.com/catalog_ ... wProduct=0

I really like that lotion base. I never was comfortable making my own lotions, and this was a good alternative for me.


----------

